# Wie heißt eure Gilde



## Sharodan (21. März 2007)

Hi, 

ich wollte mal wissen wie eure Gilde/Clan heist oder in welcher Gilde/Clan Ihr seid. 

Also ich bin im  "Der Clan der Gerechten"  HP: http://dcdg.funpic.de 

MfG Earthtaker


----------



## Atherioth (21. März 2007)

siehe signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Len (21. März 2007)

Ich war ma bei <Die wilden Jodler> ^^

Gibts aber nimmer *snief*, da der Leader aufhörte mit dem BC Release.. und so gingen alle ihre eigenen Wege.


----------



## GelbeRose (21. März 2007)

< The Next Generation >

Erklärung? Weil die Gründungsmitglieder Picard, Riker & Co. (zumindest bis WoW) viel Zeit entgegen brachten.grins


----------



## Lorille (21. März 2007)

Dignity. Twinkgilde Modesty.


----------



## TaZz (21. März 2007)

Sponsored By auf dem Server Tichondrius 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (21. März 2007)

Khaz'goroth:

> Stormrage Garde <
> Shur Tugal <


----------



## Flapp (21. März 2007)

<NO SKILL JUST LUCK>


http://thejabba.th.funpic.de/include.php?p...ab80abee4ff0802


----------



## Draentor (21. März 2007)

Bin auf dem Server Teldrassil und unsere Gilde heißt:



<Chaos Krieger>

^^ wer zu uns will sagt bescheid


----------



## Baracus-d-s-h- (22. März 2007)

Unsere Gilde hatte schon viele Namen!

Angefangen bei  --Bund der silbernen Hand--aufgelöst

                   zu  --Vereinigung des Lichts--ein paar wenige noch vorhanden meist Twinks

                   zu  --Wächter von Tirisfal--ein paar wenige noch vorhanden--teils auch Elite

                   zu  --Opus Amici--Elite

Auf unserem Weg haben wir einige Gildenzusammenschlüsse vollzogen.
Wir haben viele erfolgreiche und regelmäßige Raids veranstalten können
und sind immernoch dabei !!

          MFG   
                  Baracus  
                              Die silberne Hand


----------



## Piafra (22. März 2007)

<Shadowfists> 

hp: http://shadowfists.siteboard.de/portal.htm


----------



## Darkdeath (22. März 2007)

siehe Sig.


----------



## redgirl24 (24. März 2007)

Also unsere Gilde heißt Krieger der Nibelungen.Wir sind noch ziemlich neu und jung.Aber ich hoffe mal das wir mehr Mitglieder werden.

Krieger der Nibelungen HP

Grüße Redgirl


----------



## sweetkim (24. März 2007)

Unsere Gilde heißt "Die Verdammten"
hehe wir sind auf dem server Thrall wer noch zu uns willl pls melden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skrolk (24. März 2007)

http://chilly-works.de/eisenbart-clan/ <----Eisenbart Clan auf Dethecus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ozren (26. März 2007)

Realm: Shattrath

*
<United>*


----------



## Onyxx (26. März 2007)

Meine Gilde heisst "Circle of Prophets" und gibbet seid eh und je auf dem Server Malygos


----------



## Jokkerino (26. März 2007)

Bûgs
<Forgotten Legends>  <----- Raid gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sen`jin


----------



## Euh (26. März 2007)

Ich war in Gilden wie: <Kegelverein Stormwind> <Hordebasher GmbH> <Die schwarze Legende> und die geiste gilde in der ich aba nie war............<Angelverein Gnomeregan> -.-


----------



## bingaboo (27. März 2007)

Dark Legion of Kalimdor auf Alleria


----------



## Monolith (27. März 2007)

<Reign of Chaos> 

Von Level 1-60 war es ein dreiviertel Jahr die Gilde <Nightfall> mit welcher wir geraidet etc. haben, welche sich aber auch (leider) aufgelöst hat.


----------



## Shagya (27. März 2007)

Enclave 

zu finden auf der Ewigen Wacht, Allianz *grins* *werbung macht*

http://s8.createphpbb.com/enclave/


----------



## erak (27. März 2007)

<<<<<leader von der gilde [Schwarze Horde] auf khaz goroth. Eine Hordengilde die auch noch members ab lvl 30 aufwärtssucht. vor allem sind gern priester und tanks gern gesehen. also einfach ingame nach erak fragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dana Scully (27. März 2007)

Antonidas
Hompage der Nightwolves


----------



## Slit Un&#39;goro (27. März 2007)

Da ich schon einige Charakter hochgespielt habe und mit jedem mehr als eine Gilde von Innen gesehen habe, nenne ich hier nur die für mich Wichtigsten / Besten ("bzw." = fusion):

Theradras:
No Limits bzw. Nemesis

Nazjatar:
WoW Allstars bzw. Exitus
No Regret (www.noregret-guild.de)

Un'goro
Tabula Rasa 
Guild Destruction Boys bzw. GiftGrün

Grüße


----------



## Bashery (28. März 2007)

Guild Alliance of War  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasusus (28. März 2007)

siehe singnatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daluriom (29. März 2007)

mein Jäger ist in der Gilde Kämpfer der Allianz

und mein Krieger bei den Gefährlichen Jägern beide auf dem server Der abyssische Rat !!!


----------



## Fendulas (29. März 2007)

Erste Gilde von mir hieß <Pfad der Erleuchtung>
dann kam <Falls of Darkness> (lol gegenteil^^) aber die haben fusioniert, also jetzt <Eternal Crusaders>
und noch bei anderen Gilden mit eben anderen Chars (aber auf gleichem Server)


----------



## Angeleye163 (31. März 2007)

der Orden des Phoenix


----------



## Bl1nd (1. April 2007)

Schurke=Blood Pact

Priester=Bloody Blades


----------



## razaik (2. April 2007)

Freund = <Eier aus Stahl>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sensiva (2. April 2007)

Templerorden (Veklor)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. April 2007)

siehe sig


----------



## Snakebitey (3. April 2007)

Hi,

*The Light Knights*( Allianz)  auf Durotan.

Wer zu uns will, kann sich bei mir melden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viele freundliche Grüße
Snakebitey


----------



## Grizzla (3. April 2007)

*VII* auf Frostwolf (EU)                    (VII = Seven)


----------



## Auroooo (3. April 2007)

Shagya schrieb:


> Enclave
> 
> zu finden auf der Ewigen Wacht, Allianz *grins* *werbung macht*
> 
> http://s8.createphpbb.com/enclave/



Ahh euch kenn ich aber nicht wirklich groß oder?

Jo meine coole supi Gilde heißt..... *trommel wirbel*

Azeroths Legenden auf "Die ewige Wacht" wir raiden zusammen mit "Ehrengarde Azeroth"

www.bdh-raid.de


DIE EWIGE WACHT 4-EvEr


----------



## Merlord (3. April 2007)

Warriors of Faith

Malygos

Gilde der Allianz


wer rein will pls whisper INGAME an = Oneofone =
-----------------------------------
Die Bewahrer der Horde

Gorgonnash

Gilde der Horde



 wer rein will pls whisper INGAME an = Pewerell =


----------



## Stoffl (4. April 2007)

Guckst du unten...
Gildenlos ist sowieso am besten...


----------



## Solassard (4. April 2007)

Unsere Horden-Gilde nennt sich Einherjer, siehe Pic

zu finden sind wir unter www.einherjer-wow.de.vu

sind auch noch gerne für neue Mitglieder auf Thrall offen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Sola


----------



## Minati (4. April 2007)

noch am erstellen (fungilde)

>Ich kann gar nix GmbH<


----------



## Whatsername (7. April 2007)

Also unsere Gilde auf Sen'Jin heißt Orden von Azeroth, mittlerweile doch sehr viele Members und gutes, nur mit den gemeinsamen Aktionen hapert es dann doch noch etwas. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pain0r (7. April 2007)

Siehe Signatur


----------



## Zyramos (7. April 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  also ich bin in der gilde Thundercats auf dem Server Arygos ,aber natürlich Allianz ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und haben aber auch noch ne Horde Gilde die heißt Darkside of Thundercats  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




www.thundercats.de.ms​


----------



## merlyna_feat_merlyn (8. April 2007)

Bin auch in der Gilde '' der clan der gerechten ''  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Unsere Website mit Bewerbungsformular und eigenem shop findet ihr hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  :

!!! DIE Gilde - Site !!!​


----------



## Simyo (8. April 2007)

ich bin in der Gilde "Lords of Death" auf Atrhas


----------



## Zorkal (8. April 2007)

Die Aristokraten auf Malygos.
Wir sind 181Hordler und sogut wie alle Aktiv=)


----------



## K0l0ss (9. April 2007)

S.u.

Naja Fraktion hat sich dann erübrigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patricko (9. April 2007)

DIE WÄCHTER DES NEBELS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DIE WÄCHTER DES NEBELS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baambuz (9. April 2007)

naja hab zwar heute nen suche-gilde-tread aufgemacht aber ich glaube das interessiert da keinen xD

also hier mal die frage: 

Gilde auf nem PvP-Realm hier, die mich aufnehmen würde wenn ich neuen char mache (was ich eh tu^^)?

Wichtig wäre mir nur das gilde auf jeden fall aktiv ist (vorallem wochenende), gut und lustisch drauf is, auf jeden fall mit rat und wenns sein muss auch mit tat zu seite stehen (hatte noch nie n 60er, geschweige denn nen 70er, bin also alles andere als n pg^^) und das korekte aktionen wie raids, inzen usw auch nit zu kurz kommen^^ Und das wichtigste: Spielspaß sollte im vordergrund stehen, und nicht so schnell wie möglich 70 werden und so viel gold wie möglich zu haben, selbst wenn man dafür die gildenkameraden in inzen abziehen muss.... denke ihr versteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wäre auf jeden fall voll nice wenn sich hier jemand melden würde (am besten pn^^)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(PS: sry das passte hier nicht gerade 100% ins thema rein, aber vielleicht bringts ja was)


----------



## Shintala (11. April 2007)

<Imperial>  dafür, dass die Gilde aus Spielern "zusammengewürfelt" wurde, doch recht erfolgreich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Awerá (11. April 2007)

Die Schattenkämpfer wuahahahahah!!!!!!!! ( auf nethersturm )

Mfg Awerá


----------



## Kenerul (11. April 2007)

Hordengilde Zorn der Horde aufm Server Teldrassil.

MFG


----------



## Shady88 (11. April 2007)

Jises unheiliger Haufen <:


----------



## Beaker (15. April 2007)

<Totaler Urlaub> auf Nera'thor xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendulas (15. April 2007)

Grizzla schrieb:


> *VII* auf Frostwolf (EU)                    (VII = Seven)


Jap, euch sehe ich immer in Shattrath ^^  wieviele seid ihr? Kommt mir vor, als wäre ganz Azeroth mit euch voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bangbüx (19. April 2007)

moin, 
unsere gilde heisst *impavida*_ und wir sitzen auf malfurion. 
unsere hompage impavida hat ein schönes forum, alte news, raidplaner und mitglieder können sogar sehen, wer grad im TS ist. 
da der überwiegende teil unserer gilde aus berufstätigen besteht, trifft man unsere mitglieder meist abends an. 
vielleicht sieht man sich mal im spiel. 
mein hauptcharakter ist der schurke huibu._


----------



## Pontus (20. April 2007)

seit fast zwei jahren mitglied bei EPIC


----------



## GerWuo Chris (20. April 2007)

Meine Gilde Heist <Dragon of Death>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für die Horde


----------



## Gelena (21. April 2007)

Meine Guild die quasi von mir mitgegründet wurde auf Aeg, seitens der Horde:

<Iks Deh>, man verstehe die Anlehnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felicius (21. April 2007)

Battle Knights auf Tirion. 123 Member gerade


----------



## cashdash (21. April 2007)

<Clan der Wölfe> auf Tirion


----------



## Pixma- (22. April 2007)

Hordenkiller Gmbh  auf Mannoroth

ist unser Name

http://www.hordenkiller-gmbh.de/

Gruß


----------



## Hamari (4. Mai 2007)

"Drachenwacht" auf dem Server Teldrassil.
zu finden auch unter www.dark-area.de


----------



## Kenerul (4. Mai 2007)

<inpannic> auf Teldrassil

MFG


----------



## Angrond (4. Mai 2007)

<Stammkneipe> auf Mug' thol - Allianz


----------



## Xanthia999 (4. Mai 2007)

*Schatten der Allianz* - auf Lordaeron


----------



## Shadowaxe (5. Mai 2007)

<The Darkknights> auf Malygos

Hordengilde :-)


----------



## Blackdog2001 (10. Mai 2007)

Unsere Gilde heisst "*NOVA*" das soviel wie ein neuer Stern heisst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (10. Mai 2007)

Siehe .sig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber falls buffed mal down ist: <Holy Avengers>, Turalyon


----------



## Mister Seven (13. Mai 2007)

TAG Tödlich aber Gut   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  auf Arygos


----------



## Fendulas (13. Mai 2007)

Mister schrieb:


> TAG Tödlich aber Gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kommt das zufälligerweise aus dem Film "thank you for smoking"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 den fand ich genial


----------



## WOW2k6 (13. Mai 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Arsenal: LINK
Mitglieder: *144*
Level 70 Mitglieder: *58*
Homepage: LINK


----------



## Kenerul (13. Mai 2007)

BloodY EvilS

mfg
kene


----------



## OnkelDittmeyer (13. Mai 2007)

Ara Agrippina
www.ara-agrippina.de

Suchen übrigens noch aktive Warlocks. Wenn sich wer berufen fühlt, mal im Destromath-Forum wühlen, da is wo n Thread. ^^


----------



## Ophelia710 (14. Mai 2007)

Alsoooooo meine heißt CARPE NOCTEM^^

(lat. =Nutze die Nacht)^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AcccE (14. Mai 2007)

Badeverein Orgrimmar

hp

Horden-gilde auf Nathrezim


----------



## Nephlim (18. Mai 2007)

Mit BC auf dem Blutkessel neu angefangen und die Gilde *Kurài-Kàge * (jap. für Dunkle Schatten) gegründet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

www.kurai-kage.de.vu


----------



## Nitron4132 (18. Mai 2007)

Muuh

der schattenrat wird euch alle vernichten oder so

meine gilde heisst jedenfalls <Burning Axe Söldner>
auf der ewigen wacht

/doom


----------



## Greifer (21. Mai 2007)

Auch ich habe eine kleine Gilde

"TheOther" auf Alleria

Momentan 3 Accounts aber 7 Chars.

Eine Twink, Fun selten Gamer Gilde!

Grösster Char ist bis jetzt 28.

Bin aber auch in einer anderen Gilde vertreten.

GRuß


----------



## DarkDNS78 (21. Mai 2007)

Unsere Gilde heißt "Strike of Destiny" und ist auf dem Realm Norgannon angesiedelt. 

http://thrallhall.th.buffed.de (ohne www davor)

Achja und ist auf seiten der Horde angesiedelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz
Dark


----------



## Suupamuh (22. Mai 2007)

Unsere Gilde heißt "Die Aufrechten" und ist auf Teldrassil beheimatet. Derzeit ca 70 Spieler davon 3/4 70er.

Zu finden im Web ( Achtung neues Board, is noch nicht viel los^^

http://dieaufrechten.gildenseiten.net/


----------



## Sázara (23. Mai 2007)

Critical Solution


http://www.crtiticalSolution.de.tl


=P best name4ever


----------



## Taschaa (23. Mai 2007)

Cautious and Mortal

http://www.cautious.de


----------



## vanHaven (24. Mai 2007)

*Ritter der Nacht*




http://www.RitterderNacht.info

#RitterderNacht on QuakeNet

Realm: Eredar


----------



## bdix (24. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Die Gilde in der ich mich endlich wirklich zu Hause fühle heißt *Kraft der Elemente* (<- Link).
Nach einigen Durchläufen in anderen Gilden habe ich in der vorletzen Gilde eine nette Speilerin gefunden, die mit mir zusammen diese Gilde gegründet hatte.

Unsere Gilden-Gründungs-Geschichte findet ihr auf unser Homepage (...folge dem Link) und auf dem Server "Die Nachtwache" findet ihr uns.


----------



## Meagashira (25. Mai 2007)

Mahlzeit,

also meine Gilde heißt <Zwergentheater> und befindet sich auf dem Server "Shattrath". Wir sind zwar noch klein, aber sind immer auf der suche nach neuen, netten Leuten.

Wenn ihr mehr erfahren wollt, dann klickt doch einfach mal auf das Banner in meiner Signatur!

MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Distortion (Meagashira)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narmolanya (29. Mai 2007)

Unsere Gilde heißt "Last Fortress" ein ziemliche muntere Truppe jeder hilft jedem  gerne und ist auf dem Server Arthas angesiedelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nazgule17 (29. Mai 2007)

<veracity>  
Raid Gilde auf Tichondrius!

www.veracity-gilde.ath.cx

Gz euer Nazz


----------



## TryAndDie (29. Mai 2007)

Ich gehöre zu Mercenary auf Frostwolf ==> www.Mercenarys.de

Bewerbungen immer gerne gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GerWuo Chris (30. Mai 2007)

Meine Gilde heist Dragon of Death auf Norganon wir nehmen immer nette leute auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg GerWuo611


----------



## Thufeist (30. Mai 2007)

Ich bin bei Project X..


----------



## Bttrfly (1. Juni 2007)

<My Main is Logged Nearby>(Emiress) Eher n insider name weil wir alle nach 4 Jahren von FFXI zu WoW gegangen sind^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (1. Juni 2007)

Illuminati | Blackmoore


----------



## Szyslak (1. Juni 2007)

Me: Independence | Malygos (Sig halt ;>)

Haben auch ne Gilde aufn Server die nennen sich Springfield Isotopes - find ich sehr geil ;D


----------



## mr.newbie (2. Juni 2007)

Seit 2005 auf Eredar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spliter (5. Juni 2007)

meine gilde heißt Assassins on Blood sie ist auf den Realm PvP Blackmoor und such immer neue mitglider bitte melden. 

Mfg 
Spliter 


Bitter Melde pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondenkynd (5. Juni 2007)

Die alten Lehren


----------



## Shellnok (5. Juni 2007)

Elimination of Error - Größte Horden Gilde auf dem Server Kil´jaeden!

Nehmen auch noch leute ab 70ig auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Elimination of Error


----------



## Mindassa (6. Juni 2007)

Unsere heisst Viva la Bämm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Server Blutkessel Hordenseite

www.vivalabaemm.de

und wir suchen Dringend Healer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urakih (11. Juni 2007)

Mit meinem Main bin ich in der Hordengilde *Think Pink* auf dem Server Malygos. www.tp-malygos.de
Und mit meinen Zahlreichen Twinks bin ich in der Fun-Gilde *Vatos Locos* ebenfalls Horde und auf dem Server Malygos.


----------



## Thebishop (15. Juni 2007)

ich war mal bei "Hardrockcafé Ironforge"^^ das war geil, gibts leider nimmer...

jeztt "Auld Lang Syne"


----------



## Papi (18. Juni 2007)

Bin seit 11. Juni 2007 bei Smokin´Aces auf Rexxar, Offizier und Gründungsmitglied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scherbenritter (20. Juni 2007)

Hallo Ihr lieben unsere Gilde heißt The Fire OF Allianz und freuen uns natürlich immer auf neue Member.
wir sind zwar noch keine große Gilde (29) aber wir verstehen uns alle super.

Bei Bewerbungen gerne:                                                           www.the-fire-of-allianz.de  
Achtung HP ist neu und wird natürlich erweitert und verbessert. 

Hoffe bis bald euer Fire  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (21. Juni 2007)

Mitm alten Mainchar aktive Raidgilde = Arch Nemesis => www.arch-nemesis.ch( Irgendwas spackt an der Seite)

Mit m neuen Main bei eXotic


----------



## Crownchen (22. Juni 2007)

*Hiho
Ich bin in der Gilde Invictus Illuminati auf dem Server Teldrassil und mein Rang ist dort
Gildenmeisterin.
Diese Gilde gehört der Alliance an und ist eine Spielgemeinschafft die in 1. Linie auf den Spaßfaktor
und auf das Teamplay des Spieles achtet.*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (23. Juni 2007)

Bin jetzt bei Tohuwabohu,mit zwei alten bekannten.
Website haben wir noch nicht sind relativ neu.


----------



## Pwyll (23. Juni 2007)

Unsere Gilde heisst World of Womencraft und befindet sich auf Nera'thor

Infos unter World of Womencraft . com

LG Elowyn


----------



## Vemon / Magier (23. Juni 2007)

*Seid gegrüsst....

Ich gehöre der Thunder of Blood  an.

Realm: Forscherliga
Fraktion:Horde
Anzahl der Members: 41
Besonderheit: Gildeninterne SG.....Sehr Familier & freundschaftlich
Derzeitiger Stand: rocken Karazhan


www.thunder-of-blood.forum-aktiv.com


MfG Vemon​*


----------



## Kharell (23. Juni 2007)

Ich bin in der Gilde "Freunde der Muschel"!

Bestehend aus vielen Schichtarbeitern eines großen Benzin und Ölkonzerns. Um welchen Konzern könnte es sich wohl handeln?


----------



## Carcharoth (24. Juni 2007)

Kharell schrieb:


> Ich bin in der Gilde "Freunde der Muschel"!
> 
> Bestehend aus vielen Schichtarbeitern eines großen Benzin und Ölkonzerns. Um welchen Konzern könnte es sich wohl handeln?



Esso!
*g*


----------



## Kharell (24. Juni 2007)

Ganz nah dran! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metko (24. Juni 2007)

*Devils Rejects* so wie ein Horror Film falls ihm einer noch kennt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

falls ihr noch die homepage sehen wollt dan klickt hier

lg


----------



## BeerBottleFighter-GM (24. Juni 2007)

BeerBottleFighter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  auf Lordaeron ^^


----------



## T!tania (26. Juni 2007)

Champions von Lordaeron (Tichondrius/Allianz)

Naja noch nicht ganz. Soll demnächst eröffnet werden, aber Gründungsmitglieder sind halt schwerer zu bekommen als nur blanke Unterschriften. Also wenn jemand interessiert ist... Mach aber bei Gelegenheit auch noch nen extra Thread auf mit Details!


----------



## Uhubach (27. Juni 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Night Angel auf dem Mithrilorden


----------



## WeRkO (27. Juni 2007)

RESPAWN, vorher Enforcer....
Server ist Nathrezim =)


----------



## VB7T (27. Juni 2007)

die brand neue Gilde "Eins bis Siebzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf norgannon


----------



## Madedman (27. Juni 2007)

Bin in der schönen gilde "Der Blutige Pfad Gottes" suchen immer nach member wer will melden auf der HP www.derblutigepfad.de


----------



## Scherbenritter (30. Juni 2007)

Hi das ist unsere Gilde schaut mal rein 

www.the-fire-of-allianz.de

HP ist neu und noch in der Entwicklung aber schon neis ;-)


----------



## Scherbenritter (30. Juni 2007)

Hi das ist unsere Gilde schaut mal rein 

www.the-fire-of-allianz.de

HP ist neu und noch in der Entwicklung aber schon neis ;-)


----------



## Zyndross (3. Juli 2007)

Mahlzeit,

meine Gilde heist *.:: Die schwarzen Reiter ::. *
Hab mir bewusst was deutsches ausgesucht! Da ich nicht der Fan von den Deutsch ins Englisch übersetzten Gilden fan bin!
Die Gilde findet Ihr auf Forscherliga. Wer eine nette, hilfsberreite Gilde sucht kann sich Ingame bei Zyndross melden! 

Gruß Zyndross


----------



## Myhordi (4. Juli 2007)

Unsere gilde heißt Die Nibelungen wir sind en horden gilde auf eredar
Müsste euch im forum bewerben:
www.nibelungen-gilde.de.gg


----------



## Unholt (5. Juli 2007)

Die gilde in der ich bin heißt wrynnsgarde sind ne Allianz Gilde auf dem Realm: Der abyssische Rat ( Varian Wrynns Garde)


----------



## Boíndil-Rexxar (6. Juli 2007)

Vor BC hießen wir <Dawn of Faith> jetzt sind wa <BurninG Æmpire> auf Rexxar
Den Link zu uns steht in meiner Signatur unten. Keeeeeine Werbung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myhordi (6. Juli 2007)

Ich hab die gilde gewechselt bin jetzt in the darkness auf eredar
hp:www.thedarkness.de.be
Wir  sind ca 100 und  machen   1 mal manchmal auch 2 mal pro woche einen raid (gruul oder kara)


----------



## Gothic_1234 (6. Juli 2007)

in der Gilde wo ich drin bin heist Mortal auf dem Server Malygos ( Ally )  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DevantharPala (10. Juli 2007)

Name: Klingen des Lichts
Seite: Allianz
Server: Zirkel des Cenarius
Leader: Devanthar

Wir heißen alle Bewerber gerne willkommen!
http://www.lichtklingen.de.ki


----------



## dede1256 (10. Juli 2007)

Also ich bin in der Gilde: Servants auf ASK, auf dem Server Die Ewigw Wacht... bin der Gildemeister, und will hier gleich mal die Gelegenheit nutzen und sagen, dass wir noch Leute suchen.

Die meisten von uns sind noch unter lvl 20 , aber wir sind relativ aktiv.

Aja, die Gilde heißt so weil sie die Idee von einigen Kumpels und mir war, die alle bei den AltenburgerSängerKnaben sind. Daher das ASK

Aber wem die Abkürzung nicht gefällt, kann sich auch gerne was eigenes ausdenken.


----------



## Tyralein (13. Juli 2007)

Also unsere Gilde heißt Bloody Midnight!


----------



## -SaVer- (14. Juli 2007)

Meine Heisst : <The Chosen Ones>

Is ne nette gilde


----------



## ChaosX (14. Juli 2007)

Leader der PvP/PvE Gilde 

<Fatal Fury>
http://www.wow-zocker.de/​


----------



## Ahramanyu (14. Juli 2007)

http://www.revise.de.ms

Aktive Raidgilde mit Leuten,die spielen können.Mehr wollte ich nicht.


----------



## razaik (15. Juli 2007)

<Exilhelden>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (11. Oktober 2007)

Jo meine gilde heißt <Raw Diamand> aufm server Theradras aba iwie ist da nit wirklich was los-.-
ich suche also ne neue gilde auf theradras die auch ma nen armen kleinen off warri mit in raids nehmen würdexD

MFG Dragonsdeath


----------



## Siilverberg (11. Oktober 2007)

Stormwind Elitewarriors


----------



## Schueler des Sunnua Immo (11. Oktober 2007)

Schüler des Sunnua Immo auf Die Aldor
(RP-Gilde mit Metaplot, und tatsächlich meine, da selber gegründet und noch fast alleine ;-))


----------



## Mr_Richfield (11. Oktober 2007)

alle chars @ *Proudmoore*

mein main < Die wilden Greise >
meine twinks < ä draum >


----------



## toxtronic (11. Oktober 2007)

Rage of Illidan


----------



## Grivin (11. Oktober 2007)

Fallen Dragons - Madmortem

Gilden Page


----------



## Alwynn (12. Oktober 2007)

Mein Gilde heisst <Entre dos Tierras>, was soviel bedeutet: Zwischen zwei Welten. unser Name ist Programm. Wir spielen in zwei Welten: Allianz ---> Azshara, Horde ---> Nazjatar.

Wir suchen übrigens noch Member  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Infos auch in diesem Thread!

...der Alwynn


----------



## Listrius (12. Oktober 2007)

Also Unsere Gilde Heißt Eneco (Zu Tode Quälen)

Wir sind ne Lustige, derzeit kleine, Raidgilde auf Anetheron... waren auch schon im Auge Aktiv, aba atm haben wir net genug member um da weiter zu machen -.-

Wer Spaß am Raiden und an High PVE Content hat, kann sich ja ma bei uns bewerben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long

Lis / Morph


----------



## jensbreer (14. Oktober 2007)

Bin in der Gilde " <HEARTBLOOD> ".Sind aber erst vier.Also wer noch Lust hat bei uns mitzumachen einfach melden!


----------



## D.o.g.g.i.e. (14. Oktober 2007)

Meine Twinkgilde auf Anetheron heißt <hat den Längsten>.


----------



## drummen (14. Oktober 2007)

Elfischer Blutsegen, klingt scheisse, aber die Leute sind nett.


----------



## Achilles1 (14. Oktober 2007)

huhu also unsere gilde heißt Stay Alive Server EU-Malfurion 
aber seht selbst www.stay-alive-gilde.de.tl


----------



## Quantox (14. Oktober 2007)

"Oops die Pannengilde" auf Lothar, Hordengilde


----------



## Xander86 (16. Oktober 2007)

"Wild Hogs"
Allianz
Frostmourne

unser Name ist Programm, wilder gehts nicht mehr...
Bilde mit 2 Kumpels die Gildenleitung, sind nun ca. 50 Leute und gehen 2mal die Woche raiden (kara und bald gruul)

Wenn ein Allianzler noch ne Gilde sucht auf Frostmourne und interesse an uns hätte kann er sich unter www.wild-hogs.ch.vu im Forum melden oder Ingame an Rhaffy, Magôr oder Schnaffu wenden.


gReEtZ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yayoi (18. Oktober 2007)

Unsere Gilde heißt "Do not try this at home" und so spielen wir auch meistens XD


----------



## Boogle (18. Oktober 2007)

meine gilde heißt : Gul´dan---> Horde ->>> Hellfire Elite
und die ''meisten'' habens auch echt drauf ^^

btw wir suchen noch ein paar healer für die gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diamond1611 (18. Oktober 2007)

<War angels>


----------



## Amarillo (22. Oktober 2007)

www.eternalagony.de


----------



## bogus666 (22. Oktober 2007)

Bin in *Dusk Ronin* auf *Ravencrest*. In der Gilde bin ich seit Ende August, auf dem Server seit April diesen Jahres. Habe mit DR auch endlich eine Gilde gefunden, die mir das bieten kann, wonach ich gesucht habe - eine aktive Raidgilde die auch noch Kara macht und wo die Mitglieder sehr freundlich untereinander sind und auch sich sonst sehr reif verhalten.


----------



## sammiya (23. Oktober 2007)

www.Impuls-Gilde.de


----------



## ~Healer~ (23. Oktober 2007)

Pax Immortalis
sind nette Leute drinne )

MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## t0bsi (23. Oktober 2007)

Agentur für Arbeit ^^
 was für ein toller name ^^


----------



## Tanknix (24. Oktober 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> www.eternalagony.de




Euch kenn ich doch xD habt n paar nice member bei euch, Ogrimm/rogue und auch euer Gildenmeister Leonidas ist voll okay

<===Darkroses-Horde-Vek'lor


----------



## HealingAngel (25. Oktober 2007)

Server: Gilneas
auf Hordeseite
Gilde: Helidos

Siehe Hier


----------



## Mashiki (26. Oktober 2007)

Fear and Loathing auf Anetheron, Fraktion Horde.


----------



## TheHaunted80 (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

unsere Gilde hat den namen "Clan der Wächter" fand ich damals (wie heute) net schlecht den namen..

wir sind auf dem realm "blackhand" aktiv.

Fraktion: horde

wir suchen immer spieler, die gerne anderen helfen und spass haben am spielen..falls ihr interesse habt:

brong ist mein chara..

ansonsten "living" - "davidjones" - "fearcry" anschreiben.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (26. Oktober 2007)

Tanknix schrieb:


> Euch kenn ich doch xD habt n paar nice member bei euch, Ogrimm/rogue und auch euer Gildenmeister Leonidas ist voll okay
> 
> <===Darkroses-Horde-Vek'lor



Jepp! La Familia Gilde halt! Was sollen wir mit 0815 Gedöns! THX für dein Lob!


----------



## Sedraku (26. Oktober 2007)

Meine Gilde ist Damage Incorporated eine der grösseren Hordengilden auf Malfurion. 
Und wir haben Morgen RL Gildentreffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (30. Oktober 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Jepp! La Familia Gilde halt! Was sollen wir mit 0815 Gedöns! THX für dein Lob!




Keine Ursache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wurd schon öfters von euren membern gefragt, ob ich mit euch in nen raid will, wenn ich ma ne woche raidfrei hab würd ich vllt drauf zurück kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das kommt eher selten vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eldin777 (3. November 2007)

meine gilde heist <Helden des Nordlands> auf Shattrath


----------



## Thoor (4. November 2007)

Arch Nemesis 4 Livez!

(Das ganze heisst übersetzt ungefähr Schiff der Verdammnis :O)


----------



## Sluggish (4. November 2007)

"Angels at Sunrise" auf 'Der Rat von Dalaran' und 'Der Mithhrilorden'!

In beiden Stelli!!^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXZaknafeinXx (4. November 2007)

Klein abba mein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Gilde *Daermon Nashezbaernon* auf Azshara

Das ist der Dunkelelfenname des Hauses do'Urden, leider darf man in den Gildennamen ja keine Sonderzeichen benutzen denn richtig müsste es heissen Daermon N'ashezbaernon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für alle die damit auch nichts anfangen können: Der Name stammt aus den Büchern um den Dunklelefen Drizzt do'Urden von R.A. Salvatore. Kann diese Bücher nur jedem wärmstens empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (5. November 2007)

Unsre Gilde Heisst Death-Warriors und daddeln Auf Nera´Thor.

Death-Warriors



Ps Gilde noch im aufbau


Gruss bob(jamaicabro)


----------



## Nenya01 (5. November 2007)

Unsere Gilde heisst Nendor und wir sind auf dem Realm Lordaeron

Wir sind kleine aber dafür eine kleine "Familie"

Unsere Mitgliederzahl wächst langsam, dafür aber mit bedacht und eben den Leuten, die genau da reinpassen. Bei uns sollte man WOW einfach genießen wollen, ein wenig RP zwischendruch mal, ansonsten mit Spannung die Abenteuer erleben. Das ist uns allen wichtig.

Unsere Website: www.nendor.de


----------



## Tyalra (5. November 2007)

meine coole eigene gilde heißt

FU TANG CLAN

hier wisst ihr mit gravil pit und so.. fu halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne ist nur ne kleine spaß gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sieht man schon an den lvln.


----------



## Faulmaul (5. November 2007)

wir sind nicht nur unstoppable sondern heißen auch noch so....

FÜR DIE HORDE!


----------



## Níght06 (5. November 2007)

Zocke auf Frostwolf und habe zurzeit *keine* gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ps: Visitenkarte ist noch nicht aktuell :-D


----------



## Totelius (7. November 2007)

..Darkness of Azeroth.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hat shcon 2 70er und mehrer 60er :-)^^


----------



## Tiny-Tauren (7. November 2007)

HÖRNCHENBANDE!!!!!!!
Realm: Sen'Jin      Realmpool: Raserei       Fraktion: Horde


----------



## Greeki (7. November 2007)

DerQ

Best Guild on the Planet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isthos (8. November 2007)

Bin derzeit in "SCHLECHWETTERFRONT" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crownchen (8. November 2007)

*Invictus Illuminati ist meine Gilde und uns findet man auf
dem Server Teldrassil.*


----------



## Super PePe (8. November 2007)

Das heimliche Imperium  (blackrock/horde/Ü21)


----------



## Noboru (8. November 2007)

*TBS* (= The Braindead Society) 
Naja, Nomen est  Omen.. Mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Allianz auf dem Server Kargath


----------



## Mightymagic (9. November 2007)

Hallo,

wir sind eine bislang kleine feine Gilde von Spielern auf Antonidas (Allianz), die sich teilweise im RL, teilweise "nur" über TS kennt und in erster Linie Spass am Spiel haben will.

"Bündnis des Gotteszorns"

Viel Spass noch in WOW.

Shakurc


----------



## TheDarkListener (9. November 2007)

Ehrengardisten der Horde

Das geilste war mal wie ich vor dem Alterac stand und mich ein Schurke anwhispert und mich fragt wie man den Rang Ehrengardist bekommt ^^

Hab ich gesagt man muss 
15 x WS gewinnen (am Stück)
15 x Arathi gewinnen (auch am Stück)
4 x den Todesstoß beim Kommandenten der Allianz im AV (am Stück)

dann bekommt man den ^^

Bevor sich jemand beschwert JA ich hab ihm gesagt das die Gilde so heisst ^^


----------



## caspa (9. November 2007)

Muscheln aus der Tiefsee...die leuts kenn ich teilweise ausm rl, auch wenn wir über ganz d-land verteilt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grekar (11. November 2007)

Empire(Horde) 
zu finden auf Ambossar. sind ne lvl gilde,hauptsätzlich twinks
wir suchn neue member ab lvl 20. eifach im ingame nach sasakibahara fragen
lg


----------



## Mirlanus (11. November 2007)

"Geheimbund der Allianz"  Realm Mithrilorden


----------



## aengaron (20. November 2007)

<nordic Guild Union>

Multigaming-Clan (WoW/LotRo/demnächst AOC)

WoW Sektion auf Anetheron /Allianz


----------



## Rakka (22. November 2007)

Realm: Aman Thul
Fraktion: Horde
"Boten des Zorns" - eine der ältesten Gilden des Servers und wir werden auch dann noch da sein wenn sich alle Raid-Gilden schon längst aufgelöst haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Gossenkinder von SM" ist eine Twinkgilde unseres Raidverbundes "Todesgruppe" in dem die Gilden "Propheten der Apokalypse" und "Thrulls Shadowhunters" ebenfalls enthalten sind.


----------



## Traube (22. November 2007)

*Aurum et Argentum* - Eredar - Allianz!
Wir sind eine noch neu gegründere Gilde die einfach Spass am Spiel haben möcht.
Mein Mann, mein Bruder und ich sind die Gründer dieser Gilde.
Wir sind alle ü20 und würden uns über ebenfalls min. Volljährige Bewerber freuen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (22. November 2007)

Mannoroth - Modesty - Twink Gilde von Dignity


----------



## Cenobyte (23. November 2007)

Twink Gilde auf Norgannon.

Wer möchte kann sich anschliessen, auch andere Server, ne Community weden. ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lightingcow (28. April 2008)

Think Pink, Malygos ... www.tp-malygos.de


----------



## Swizzi (28. April 2008)

From Ashes auf Senjin


http://www.from-ashes.de.ms/


----------



## Ayrie (28. April 2008)

Celaid elû auf der silbernen Hand (Allianz)
übersetzt bedeutet der Name Lichter der Zeit.


----------



## Nehalennia (30. April 2008)

Apologize 

Allianz

auf Nozdormu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (30. April 2008)

Hab ne Real Live Freude Gilde. Sind so 12 tapfere Männer und Frauen. 
Nennen uns The Hyrule Caros. Der Name hat eine Bedeutung, aber die erspare ich euch lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Raiden tu ich mit den Angels of Light und Lost Souls auf Blackrock.


----------



## Illaya (30. April 2008)

meine Gilde, bzw die Gilde wo ich drinne bin heißt:

Die Bloodboomers und befindet sich auf einem RP-Server


----------



## riesentrolli (30. April 2008)

meine grandiose gilde heißt It wasnt me auf proudmoore


----------



## SapAra (1. Mai 2008)

Engel der Finsternis (Allianz)

Realm: Lothar

Wir nehmen jederzeit neue Leute auf! Einfach melden!


----------



## Tabuno (1. Mai 2008)

Rat des Bösen
Realm: Eredar
bin aber zZ. inaktiv


----------



## High.till.i.die (1. Mai 2008)

Meine Gilde heist:  Blut mit Mut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (1. Mai 2008)

A few good men

Nun, man sollte die Murphys kennen =) dann weiss man mehr.


----------



## Erynberia (2. Mai 2008)

Ich bin in der Gilde <Excalibur> auf Perenolde.

Homepage: http://www.excalibur.***


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Mai 2008)

Guinness

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (3. Mai 2008)

<Coincidence>
Norgannon


Mfg


----------



## Firun (3. Mai 2008)

Mittmoons  auf dem Server Kult der Verdammten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cadmus (3. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

beheimatet auf Sen'Jin.


----------



## storm51 (3. Mai 2008)

Defenders of Khaz Modan

Aman'thul


----------



## Borgut Kopfmoscha (3. Mai 2008)

Reign in Blood
Frostwolf


----------



## MaexxDesign (3. Mai 2008)

"Schlachtzug des Drachen" auf der Todeswache; die größte Hordegilde.

www.schlachtzug.de


----------



## Tyrena (3. Mai 2008)

"Feinde des Lichts" auf Dun Morogh.

Klingt komisch oder gar unpassend für ne Allianz-Gilde, wird aber sinnvoll in unserer Gildengeschichte erklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



www.feindedeslichts.de


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (3. Mai 2008)

Alcarini Mellyn auf Die Aldor.


----------



## Lorhinger (4. Mai 2008)

Ritter von Sturmwind auf Ysera - ein größeres Bankfach für so wenig Geld konnte ich nicht kriegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melmak (6. Mai 2008)

Dunkle Division


www.dunkle-division.de


----------



## maemy (6. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Vanitas Aestimatio  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

       auf Antonidas


www.vanitas-aestimatio.de


----------



## crazy--stick (29. Oktober 2008)

auf Perenolde:

<Dei ex unitas>


----------



## vickie (29. Oktober 2008)

Auf Madmortem

<plan b>


----------



## fu$$el (29. Oktober 2008)

Arta Amicitia - Nethersturm


----------



## Lycidia (29. Oktober 2008)

Jolly Roger auf Frostmourne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Part v. Durotan (29. Oktober 2008)

LóRds Ôf ÒwNàGê
Alterac Leechers
Unverbrüderliche Allianz
NoXx


----------



## Elbrujo666 (29. Oktober 2008)

Hi unsere Gilde ist noch sehr neu und wir suchen noch Mitglieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Expect no Mercy
Alexdrassa
Horde

Forum:  http://wowfungilde.foren-city.de/


----------



## Malohin (29. Oktober 2008)

Madmortem

Main: Broken Sinus Cavity
Rest (Twinkgilde): Strippenstrolche -> wir suchen noch das ein oder andere Mitglied  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mercurio. (29. Oktober 2008)

Frostwolf - Exilium


----------



## Taranel (29. Oktober 2008)

Blackhand -> All Night Long


----------



## Korosaid (2. November 2008)

servus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


bin vom Server

*<Thrall>*

meine Gilde nennt sich

*<Fightsoul>*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Îleez (2. November 2008)

Chaotic - Blutkessel

http://chaotic.meloul-online.de/


----------



## Bundesbaer (2. November 2008)

Avantasia -> Inaktiv nach drei Jahren aktivem Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumala (2. November 2008)

Circle of Nordend - Mannoroth


----------



## Spliffmaster (2. November 2008)

Server : Proudmoore

Fraktion : Allianz

Gilde : Tao


----------



## MaexxDesign (2. November 2008)

Sabrina
<total verhext>


----------



## Trybeline (3. November 2008)

Realm => Nethersturm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fraktion => Horde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gilde => Telredor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch wir nehmen noch Leute auf...


----------



## Rognar123 (3. November 2008)

server: ungoro
Fraktion: Horde
<gilde: Prodigy


----------



## Ollimua (3. November 2008)

Server: Arthas
Fraktion: Horde
Gilde: Bloody Tears  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Templer2k (5. November 2008)

Realm - Die Silberne Hand
Seite - Allianz
Gilde - Paladine des Königs


----------



## Pacmaniacer (5. November 2008)

Realm: Durotan
Fraktion: Horde
Maingilde: Wächter des Blutmondes
Twinkgilde: Wut des Sonnenbrunnens


----------



## Afrit (6. November 2008)

Realm : Dun Morogh 
Seite:Alianz
Gildeund der Stärke


----------



## Aegwynn-GaE-Mistic (10. November 2008)

Hey, 
1.meine Gilde heißt <Nordend> und wir sind auf <Aegwynn> vertreten
2. Wir suchen noch member für die Erweiterung vorallem tanks und heiler für die Raidinstanzen 10er u. 25er
3. Ich such noch nach nem passenden Homepage-Dienst die seite die soltle kostenlos sein und man sollte i-wie ein wow desing reinbringen können hoffe auf rückmeldung gerne auch per Nachricht auf buffed




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mfg 
Mistic aka michi


----------



## NegVer (11. November 2008)

Also ich bin schon seit beginn meiner wow Zeit bei den <Kriegsveteranen> auf Mal'Ganis (Also jetzt schon über 3 Jahre). Wie viele Gilden haben auch wir unsere höhen und tiefen gehabt, Member verloren und neue dazugewonnen. Ich denke ohne diese Gilde wäre ich wohl im moment auch einer von den wow inaktiven.
Im moment freuen wir uns alle auf das Addon und suchen auch noch Member um auch die 25er Raids mit Level 80 zu genießen.
@Aegwynn-GaE-Mistic: Weiß nicht so hundertpro ob das für dich ist. Für CMS wie joomla findest du eigentlich immer standard wow templates die du dann was anpassen kannst. Vernünftiger Webspace kostet ein paar Euro aber mittlerweile kriegt man ja auch schon für um die 5 EUR bei so anbietern wie 1blu Webspace und PHP/MySQL. Wenn du dazu fragen hast schreib mich ruhig an, bastel auch immer an unserer Gilden HP rum.


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (11. November 2008)

Siehe Siggi


----------



## Silzaress (13. November 2008)

Meine aller erste DAoC Gilde hieß "Schwarze Legion". Danach folgte "Walhallas Zorn".

Meine erste WoW Gilde hieß "Calad en Ithil". Das ist elbisch und bedeutet "Licht des Mondes".

Meine heutige Gilde in WoW heißt "Wächter des Schicksals" auf Gilneas.

www.wdsgilde.de




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spellchiller (13. November 2008)

Horde, Tichondrius

<shuuk>

LG


----------



## Merlinia (15. November 2008)

Seit ewigkeiten in Roxette auf Azshara, waren früher mal ganz klein und kannten uns alle mit rl vornamen..nu mit 200 mitglieder als Raidgilde leider nichmer aber troztem gai


----------



## Thuzad (15. November 2008)

Ultimate Illusion -Horde- Ysera


----------



## MayoAmok (16. November 2008)

A-Gilneas-Tod und Teufel

sollte eigentlich ne todesrittergilde werden, aber mein bruder und ich haben beschlossen, mal zu gucken, ob wir nicht doch was reissen können.

wer also mal nen wirklich coolen gildennamen überm kopp haben will, sollte sich bei Ballista oder Dio melden^^


----------



## Telbion (26. November 2008)

Justitia-est-commodatum (Horde) - "Die Aldor"


----------



## Dubstep (26. November 2008)

Guardian of Valour, EU-Nathrezim, Horde Only 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Alex


----------



## Pethry (28. November 2008)

<von Xanthen> -> "Aman`Thul"


----------



## Nibirion (1. Dezember 2008)

Server: Antonidas

Fraktion: Horde

Gilde: "Oldies Enraged"

(Ü25 Erwachsenengilde)

_http://oldiesenraged.b2.cx_


----------



## bcm4web (3. Dezember 2008)

Friends Corporation

www.friends-corporation.de


----------



## Aruena (3. Dezember 2008)

auf Gorgonnash: Pro Domo - heisst in etwa: "im eigenen Interesse"

da wir keine wirklich passende Gilde gefunden haben, haben wir aus lauter Verzweiflung selber eine gegründet, "im eigenen Interesse" sozusagen :-)


----------



## Seraide (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin in der Gilde "Immortal Tsunami" auf den Server Nefarian

Eine junge unf flippige Gilde mit jungen Leuten von 11-24 jahren derzeit auch das lvl is noch nicht sooo hoch
aber wir haben auch erst angefangen. Die Diszplin ist dennoch überaus zufriedenstellend. Keine Kindereien und immer freundliche Mitglieder bis jetzt. Unser Leader ist Hasemithut.


----------



## _sLyz (5. Dezember 2008)

< Tharaka >
< Lux aeterna >
< Nucleus >
< Blutengel >


----------



## Akusai (5. Dezember 2008)

Auf EU-Dun Morogh Shougyoukumiai,
ist eine reine Fungilde.


----------



## Belty (5. Dezember 2008)

OP reloaded

Kann euch mal den Namen erläutern.
Hießen früher Obscura Pagninae, als viele dieser Gilde einen neue gegründet haben aus organisatorischen Gründen und die Alte gilde so oder so bald aufgelöst werden sollte, gründeten wir eine neue und dachten uns halt OP für Obscura Pagniea und reloded für neugeladne ;-)


----------



## Blutssvente (9. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

*>Abigere Nox<*

auf Madmortem.

Du suchst eine Gilde?  ...hier sind nette Leute aller Altersstufen. Durchschnitt eher 30+ mit ner Menge Spass am Spiel.

Ich stell euch gern im Gildenchannel vor.


Blut


----------



## Mr_Multikill (9. Dezember 2008)

Aman'Thul
Horde
<Endless Pain>

mein char heißt übrigens Fettesfieh, bin meistens für nen chat zu haben^^ ihr könnt mich ruhig anwhispern^^


----------



## Elbrujo1970 (10. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
Suche eine nette Gilde auf Alexstrasza (Horde) die auch öfter zusammen in eine Inze oder Raiden gehen. Bin Hexenmeister und im Moment auf Stufe 77  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

THX
Gruß Michel

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...a&n=Elbrujo


----------



## WalhallasKrieger Donar (17. Dezember 2008)

WalhallasKrieger   auf Die Nachtwache

www.walhallaskrieger.de

aktive spieler gesucht zum aufbau eines 10/25er stammraids


----------



## Mäuserich (18. Dezember 2008)

[H] Zirkel des Cenarius: Rache der Verratenen

[A] die Aldor: Timor Hostium


----------



## Sotham (23. Januar 2009)

"Die Engel der Verdammnis" auf dem Server "Die Aldor"


----------



## Vanessaa (23. Januar 2009)

Hy Leute,ich bin bei Stormhammer,das ist eine freie Gilde,wo jeder machen kann,was er will.Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit,nur das Einzigste was mich dran stört,ist daß es mit Raids net so ganz klappt.


----------



## Maarius81 (23. Januar 2009)

Chaotisches Bündnis (H, auf Kult der Verdammten), 

sind eine sehr junge Gilde (4 Leute, Mindesalter 20 Jahre), aber bieten schon einiges (Tresor mit 4 Fächern, familieres Klima, eigenes Forum, Hilfe für Anfänger und beim Questen, Rezepte, etc etc.) 

Chaotisches Bündnis deswegen, weil wir nicht auf Skillungen und Equip wert legen, bei uns darf jeder mit dem wir uns gut verstehen mit in Inis. Wir müssen dann halt gemeinsam sehen, dass wir unsere Schwächen umgehen und unsere Stärken nutzen. Hat bis jetzt immer recht viel Spaß gemacht ^^

mfg Shinbeloras 
PS: wer Interesse hat, einfach anschreiben oder nen Brief ins Postfach, oder hier rein schauen und im Forum vorstellen: http://chaotischesbuendnis.forumieren.de/index.htm


----------



## Melara (24. Januar 2009)

[H] Gilde "Nightfall" auf "Eredar"


----------



## HexerFTW (24. Januar 2009)

Bruderschaft der Horde auf Ysera
Blutrote Adler auf Echenkessel


----------



## Widdow-Tirion (4. März 2009)

Better Wipe GmbH -> http://betterwipe.de


----------



## Druv (4. März 2009)

Bobs Army auf Garrosh 
bobsarmy.de.vu


----------



## Wow_Tyraell (5. März 2009)

Hi,

Meine Gilde BloodOmen sucht noch Nette und aktive Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hp und ts ist noch nich vorhanden !!

w/ Tyrâell

Mal'Ganis


----------



## Kawock (5. März 2009)

*Bom-Firè* auf *Teldrassil*

http://bom-fire.de


----------



## Wheazy (21. März 2009)

Gilde yes we can auf Tichondrius (Horde PvP Server)
Besuche meine Homepage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So, nun spionier ich mal eure Gilden HPs aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lieben Gruß
Wheazy


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (21. März 2009)

<vertic>
horde
Mal'Ganis


----------



## Chelrid (26. April 2009)

Friends Corporation auf Ambossar - Allianz


----------



## Forthebass (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo
Unsere Gemeinschaft heisst:
Die Stimmen von Azeroth

Warum?
Lest unsere Gildengeschichte - viel Spass 
dabei!


----------



## GrogT (24. Mai 2009)

*Die Blutigen Frostwölfe   * Horde/Shattrath

Mein Wunschname wäre ja "Obdachlos Ogrimmar" gewesen, aber man kann nicht alles haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Bin froh eine spassige Gilde gefunden zu haben, in der  Teamwork, Fun Aktionen (wie gemeinsames Ally-Ärgern) und RL-talk Platz haben.


----------



## Kersyl (27. Mai 2009)

<Seraphim>

Auf Kargath 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bod-clan.Darkangel (28. Mai 2009)

<Blood of Death>

klein aber FUNNNNY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zu finden unter www.bod-clan.eu





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





http
://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...h&cn=Draka


----------



## Erriny (15. Juni 2009)

"Drachenwacht" auf dem Server Teldrassil

www.drachenwacht.org

Liebe Grüße

die Drachenwacht-Quoteneule  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nirion (15. Juni 2009)

Meine Gilde heist 



<InFaMouS>

auf dem Realm:Rajaxx


----------



## Blueullr (15. Juni 2009)

(EU)Teldrassil - Chimera!^^
zu finden unter:
http://playerhost.net/chimera

Blue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (15. Juni 2009)

<Treueschwur> 
~ Kult der Verdammten ~
http://www.treueschwur-kdv.de/


----------



## Wheazy (12. September 2009)

Habe oben irgendwo schonmal gepostet, bin aber seit ein paar Monaten nun auf *Dethecus* wieder und bin dort in der *Raid-Gilde Gank GmbH.

Klick mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*


----------



## Telbion (12. September 2009)

siehe Signatur


----------

